# Helpful Tool for Greek Prepositions



## BobVigneault (Mar 6, 2007)

For those of you who are trying to teach yourself NT Greek here is a helpful tool for learning those confusing prepositions. The problem with prepositions is that their meaning will change depending on the case ending of the object of the preposition.

Here is a web page dealing with prepositions but the especially helpful part is the series of cartoons at the bottom of the web page. A valuable and fun device for getting prepositions straight.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you for the link, Bob. I am sure that it shall prove to be valuable.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Mar 6, 2007)

VERY helpful indeed !! Thanks !


----------

